# Damn ! Things are moving too fast !



## rickfrosty2014 (10 mo ago)

Damn ! Things are moving too fast now, need a female partner. How bout you ?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

rickfrosty2014 said:


> Damn ! Things are moving too fast now, need a female partner. How bout you ?


Just be patient awhile longer… it won’t be long and they’ll be flocking to your door. 😉


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Um, no. I've got a male partner and another woman won't be welcome in this house.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

rickfrosty2014 said:


> Damn ! Things are moving too fast now, need a female partner. How bout you ?


@starrynights was talking about wanting someone to talk to. Maybe you two should chat a bit.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

good heavens Rick haven't you found anyone yet? you've been looking a long time although it's never too late. my friend got married last month and she's 80 or so. a very young 80 though. the guy she married is 67. ~Georgia


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

A single person (male or female) who wants to find partner has to make it known to the opposite gender that he is available.

The best way to do that is for him to start dating women---whoever he can---without regard to whether the othet person is attractive or has a good personality. 

What evolves is the available man gets into circulation with other singles. He runs into single women and eventually he will find one who meshes with him.

He also needs to do things like go to church, join social or charity organizations, etc., wherever people mix and mingle.

I think of it like the little black bugs that zip around on the surface of a lake. They bump into a hundred other bugs and eventually they run into one that is compatible.

The other place I met women when I was single was in grocery stores. It's really easy to start a conversation there. Ask a woman who is by herself about some food or whatever to get the ball rolling. Something like, "Excuse me, can you tell me which one of these roasts is the best one?"

Heck, I have had women start conversations with me in grocery stores. Once, when I was looking at frozen pizzas a woman came up behind me and asked, "See anything you like?"

But at that time I was too ignorant to catch her drift.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> A single person (male or female) who wants to find partner has to make it known to the opposite gender that he is available.
> 
> The best way to do that is for him to start dating women---whoever he can---without regard to whether the othet person is attractive or has a good personality.
> 
> ...


I am sure that all of that works, but it sure sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Bunch of hens and a mastiff ***** that weighs more than I do is a lot of female on one lot, but I'm a red-blooded man and wouldn't mind the right woman. The trouble is finding her. If you're in earnest, NRA_guy had good tips.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Get a puppy, go somewhere that women hang out, instant conversation.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

67drake said:


> Get a puppy, go somewhere that women hang out, instant conversation.


This might just be the best dating advice ever😂


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What NOT to do:

Do not look for a woman in a bar. She might be a fun date, but in the long run it can be a disaster. (Though I do know a guy who met a woman in a Bourbon Street bar in New Orleans when he literally fell onto her as he was staggering out the door, and he has been happily married to her for about 40 years now.)

Do not commit to marry ANY woman until you have known each other for at least 2 years. People (men and women) will pretend to be whatever you are seeking in order to get you to make a commitment. Then their true personality comes out.

Especially, do not lock into seeing only one woman right after you get a divorce. You cannot think straight during such times.

Do not marry any woman who is under about 25 years old. They will grow up into someone different. There is an old saying that men marry a woman hoping that she won't change, and women marry a man hoping that he will change---and both end up being disappointed.

PS: There is a reason why the rate of marriage is declining in the US:


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

Bill Murray reportedly told a couple he met not to get married until they had traveled around the world together. Most can't afford a trip like that but there is something to be said for spending a lot of time together during trying situations. The real you comes out. Dating gives you an idea of what someone is like when they are on their best behavior. A 24/7 life together is not like that.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am sure that all of that works, but it sure sounds like a lot of work.


Reap what you sow. Most of life requires a lot of sowing before you can reap something substantial.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Friend of mine said he might get marred again, but she had to be beyond child-bearing age.

geo


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> Do not commit to marry ANY woman until you have known each other for at least 2 years. People (men and women) will pretend to be whatever you are seeking in order to get you to make a commitment. Then their true personality comes out.
> 
> Do not marry any woman who is under about 25 years old. They will grow up into someone different. There is an old saying that men marry a woman hoping that she won't change, and women marry a man hoping that he will change---and both end up being disappointed.


Hubby broke both those rules about 38 1/2 years ago. We've had rough patches but we were determined to make it work.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

bpmahagan said:


> Bill Murray reportedly told a couple he met not to get married until they had traveled around the world together. Most can't afford a trip like that but there is something to be said for spending a lot of time together during trying situations. The real you comes out. Dating gives you an idea of what someone is like when they are on their best behavior. A 24/7 life together is not like that.


You could always work cattle while still dating. That's guaranteed to bring out the worst you. Lol


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

rickfrosty2014 said:


> Damn ! Things are moving too fast now, need a female partner. How bout you ?


No. I don't swing that way 🤪



coolrunnin said:


> You could always work cattle while still dating. That's guaranteed to bring out the worst you. Lol


Or dock a sailboat 🤣🤣🤣
Having watched couples do this proceedure I was glad to be the Capitana of my own ⛵

Wow at the convoluted schemes some of you men go through! 
You date women you have no interest in to get into the crowd NRA?!! That is seriously a low life thing to do.

I dated some, I guess about 10 years ago. Did the hair, clothes and a minimal amount of makeup. I don't think I'd go that route again. I felt awkward as a pig on ice. Definitely a reason some fellas are available (and vice versa).
Not buying makeup again. I own a couple of pairs of flip flops and a pair of rubber boots for when I'm working bees. I'm about at the point of having to buy another pair of 'town' flip flops for Drs visits. 
Really if they aren't a beekeeper or work in the medical field, my chances of meeting someone are slim to none.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

TxMex said:


> You date women you have no interest in to get into the crowd NRA?!! That is seriously a low life thing to do.


Not really. Sometimes the one you think is not the right one turns out to be a life-long partner.

First appearances can be deceiving, you know.

Besides, your date benefits from the exposure to other folks, too. So it's a win-win for both people.

And don't forget: All's fair in love and war . . .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang. 2 posts about dating.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think they're trying to prep you, Bill.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Boy, if Chuck was here, what hed have to say bout it lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And on the subject of Chuck and dating. I knew chuck before he remarried, he seemed to be contented. He had a small ranch, had cows, I think a few hogs, chickens, rabbits. He had hay ground, and had enough to keep him busy and contented. Then he remarried. wasnt long before he sold out a good rock free ranch of some. likely 40 acres, to go to Harrisonville Arkansas, where she came from to live in a condo of sorts. He, after a year or 2 bought 2 acres on a hillside that was a rock quarry and tried to make a garden out of it. Thats one reason id NEVER marry again, and ive seen it happen to other people I knew. Guy I knew as a kid, and well after I started farming, had his own farm. Neighbor had a bad accident, and Bob, that was his name, Pollard for a last name went over to help out doing chores and such. Well, neighbor hung on and on. Meanwhile Bob got to noticing that neighbors wife was prettier than he had ever seen her before, and, u can guess the rest. People said that the wife finally had enough of taking care of her hubby, and helped him along to the afterlife. After a brief time, they married, Bob and her. Now, they had 2 farms. BUT she was through with farm life. She got him to sell his and she sold hers, and they moved into town, where they lived for around 5yrs. I had seen Bob in town, and could tell he was miserable. He kept busy doing torch work and welding a bit and fixing kids bicycles. He died in his early 60s.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Um, no. I've got a male partner and another woman won't be welcome in this house.


I don't know.... there are some days I really could use a mom or maybe even a good wife... But she'd have to sleep in her own room, and leave me and hubs alone.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

@FarmboyBill if you want a partner put yourself out there and try. 

I have done this enough to know it doesn't work for me. I came by it honestly....my Daddy couldn't find a decent woman to save his life. I seem to inherited that talent/curse for men


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Wisdom from personal experience:

1. Men marry a woman hoping that she won't change.

2. Women marry a man hoping that he will change into what she has in mind.

3. Invariably, both end up disappointed: She changes and he doesn't.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

@NRA_guy this is pretty much true in my observation.
That's one reason why I think the perfect set up may be 2 cabins with a large shaded breezeway between them. Meet for breakfast or dinner. Discuss how the previous day went. Discuss if there is anything you'd like to do together that day and if not, go back to your separate cabins. Maybe work out a system with a pull rope and a bell to inquire if the other one would like some amorous company.
I know my previous relationship was much better when he wasn't at the house all the time. Men, I don't care if you supervised a crew of 50 most of your life. Do NOT boss your wife..... especially on house and farm stuff that she's been doing just fine for the last 10+ years without you. Find some other way to make yourself feel relevant.
That relationship still does pretty good....on the phone .....with a state between us. Isn't called ID awesome? 😎


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i know exactly what you mean Bill. i was talking to him after Pat died and he seemed to be happy on his farm. i was glad when he found a partner and i know Barb was good to him but when he talked about selling his farm and moving to the condo i knew what would happen. i did the same thing myself but kept my land and spent half my time going back home. i never could settle there. it's hard for someone who has a bit of land to go to a confined space. i'm still in the city but enough land for a nice garden,trees etc. and like TxMex nobody to boss me around when i had always been my own boss for 40 years and knew exactly what i was doing. ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pony said:


> I don't know.... there are some days I really could use a mom or maybe even a good wife... But she'd have to sleep in her own room, and leave me and hubs alone.


I've got too much heavy work for another woman, unless she's one of those body builder types. A man can wash dishes and cook as well as a woman. 

I miss having my son around to help with the heavy work. He was good about making sure I got something to eat when I got too busy to remember to eat. He won't leave his air conditioned apartment to help in this heat.


----------



## YetiGal (9 mo ago)

geo in mi said:


> Friend of mine said he might get marred again, but she had to be beyond child-bearing age.
> 
> geo


I'm beyond childbearing age! Who knew that could make me eligible for male interest?! good news.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

NRA_guy said:


> A single person (male or female) who wants to find partner has to make it known to the opposite gender that he is available.
> 
> The best way to do that is for him to start dating women---whoever he can---without regard to whether the othet person is attractive or has a good personality.
> 
> ...


Just check for wedding rings before you start chatting with women in grocery stores. Husbands tend to be just around the corner and don't care so much for intruders. My wife was bugged by a few men when I wasn't around that actually made suggestive passes until she told them her husband shoots first, asks no questions and buries deep.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wedding rings must be sleezeball magnets. I haven't worn my ring in years and no man ever tries to get to know me in the grocery store.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im working at Macys and found out a cute mex gal is interested in me, but speaks no english lol


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im working at Macys and found out a cute mex gal is interested in me, but speaks no english lol


Sometimes that’s an advantage


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im working at Macys and found out a cute mex gal is interested in me, but speaks no english lol


Bill you only need to know a few words. If she cooks for you say que(pronounced K) rico! Te amo....I love you. Lo siento.... I'm sorry.
I know of gringos in Mexico that worked for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nah I told her friend to nicely tell her that I was a former farmer, and I had been married to 3 city girls and id be hanged if I ever line up with another. She got the message.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nah I told her friend to nicely tell her that I was a former farmer, and I had been married to 3 city girls and id be hanged if I ever line up with another. She got the message.


Most of them gals can cook. You might not want to be too hasty on turning down the opportunity. Plus you don't just marry her....you adopt the whole family. If she doesn't cook, I assure you that somebody does!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> Do not look for a woman in a bar. She might be a fun date, but in the long run it can be a disaster.


Exactly. She's most likely not "Mrs. Right"...but may be "Mrs. Right Now".



NRA_guy said:


> Do not commit to marry ANY woman until you have known each other for at least 2 years. People (men and women) will pretend to be whatever you are seeking in order to get you to make a commitment. Then their true personality comes out.


A prenup isn't a bad idea, either.



NRA_guy said:


> Especially, do not lock into seeing only one woman right after you get a divorce.


True that! Have some fun! Play the field! 



NRA_guy said:


> Do not marry any woman who is under about 25 years old. They will grow up into someone different. There is an old saying that men marry a woman hoping that she won't change, and women marry a man hoping that he will change---and both end up being disappointed.


Just dumb on both sides.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WHY in the world would a girl want to marry a OLD guy who drives a 96 beat up Ford pk and a 06 Ford Tarus. Is extrfemly poor, and not all that good looking, and nearly bald on top??


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Companionship. Not all women are looking at bankbooks and real estate holdings.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

FarmboyBill said:


> WHY in the world would a girl want to marry a OLD guy who drives a 96 beat up Ford pk and a 06 Ford Tarus. Is extrfemly poor, and not all that good looking, and nearly bald on top??


Maybe for your sparkling personality?
Hey, you said the cute Mex girl was interested.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> WHY in the world would a girl want to marry a OLD guy who drives a 96 beat up Ford pk and a 06 Ford Tarus. Is extrfemly poor, and not all that good looking, and nearly bald on top??


Not all of us are material girls.
Heck I would just like for a man to pay his own expenses for a change! Supporting them financially and them expecting me to wait on them hand and foot is for the birds!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No, but you could weed our all the material girls with a scoop shovel lol


----------

